# Hulu Please!!!!!!



## sooperzooper (Nov 19, 2010)

Hulu Plus Please!!!!!!!


----------



## George1710 (Nov 22, 2010)

Sorry there, But whats hulu Plus?


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

It is a subscription version of Hulu. With it, you can get older episodes, and watch on any variety of set-top devices which support it.


----------



## lamotte (Oct 11, 2004)

just dropped the price to $7.99 a month from $9.99. am hoping to have it by the first on the year.


----------



## KOP22 (Nov 23, 2010)

Nice news.


----------



## bigpatky (Apr 23, 2008)

my guess is it comes out w/ the announced update for the tivo ipad app. they need to add some more ip functionality to the premiere. perfect time to slide hulu into the box. hopefully a revamped netflix at the same time.


----------



## CelesteJak (5 mo ago)

Really NO REASON TO CONTINUE TIVO since they are not supporting HULU any more. I will just change to other streaming services. A little notice would have been nice that it was being dropped...an email, a note in the mail, SMOKE SIGNALS....SOMETHING instead of sitting down to watch a show we have been watching for MONTHS on Tivo to find the hulu app gone, no explanation and then spending the entire dinner hour on the chatline with hulu's representative while he tried desperately to help me. TIME TO DROP TIVO AND GO WITH THE CABLE COMPANY AND OTHERS A BIT MORE CONCERNED WITH CUSTOMER SERVICE AND SUPPORT!!! NO MORE IGNORING LONG TIME CUSTOMERS. At least with the cable company I expect to be ignored...Tivo used, USED to care about all their customers...guess the company made a change...now we will!!!


----------

